# Wyższa Szkoła Ekonomiczno-Techniczna



## agata88

anyone? czy wg Was może to być "Economic & Technical College"?
Pozdrawiam!Cheers!


----------



## LilianaB

No, I don't think so. It depends where the school is and where the audience is. The Institute of Technology and Economics, The Academy of Technology and Economics, The Business Academy. There are many possibilities. The best way would be to see what the school uses in their international materials. Most universities have English names as well these days.


----------



## agata88

LilianaB said:


> No, I don't think so. It depends where the school is and where the audience is. The Institute of Technology and Economics, The Academy of Technology and Economics, The Business Academy. There are many possibilities. The best way would be to see what the school uses in their international materials. Most universities have English names as well these days.



Well, the problem is that this school doesn't exist anymore it wasn't very famous or prestigious. It was situated in some town close to Warsaw, the number of students wasn't high either...We were also thinking about "College of Economics and Technology"? Does it sound well ? I know I should have given more specific information about this place but maybe there is some kind of "universal" name?


----------



## Thomas1

I've often seen 'szkoła wyższa' translated into English as 'higher school' (_cf_. the website by the Polish Ministry of Science and Higher Education). In this case, I'd suggest 'Higher School of Economics and Technology'.


----------



## LilianaB

I would advise against using the word college. It is used in American English as a name for many higher education institutions -- the same practically as universities, but if you are intending the translation for the EU, do not use it. College in England is something totally different -- it is more like a high school, or a vocational school. I would use academy or university.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> I've often seen 'szkoła wyższa' translated into English as *'higher school' *(_cf_. the website by the Polish Ministry of Science and Higher Education). In this case, I'd suggest 'Higher School of Economics and Technology'.



Tarnslated by whom? Have you ever seen it in an Anglophone country?


----------



## Thomas1

I haven't, but as you can see on the website I linked to this practice is common.


----------



## LilianaB

I would definitely use _Academy_. Business higher education institutions are often called academies. It could even just be called school -- without higher. For example "Harvard University School of Business".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> I haven't, but as you can see on the website I linked to this practice is common.



Yes, in Poland.


----------



## Thomas1

I've seen Russians also use it.
Anyway, it depends on what you want to achieve with your translation. If you want to keep the Polish flavour of the name, 'higher school' can do it. If you want to adapt it to an English-speaking country, you will have to do some research on what they usually use for names of such institutions.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> I've seen Russians also use it.
> Anyway, it depends on what you want to achieve with your translation. If you want to keep the Polish flavour of the name, 'higher school' can do it. If you want to adapt it to an English-speaking country, you will have to do some research on what they usually use for names of such institutions.



In my opinion "higher school" won't work in Anglophone countries.


----------



## LilianaB

Thomas1 said:


> I've seen Russians also use it.
> Anyway, it depends on what you want to achieve with your translation. If you want to keep the Polish flavour of the name, 'higher school' can do it. If you want to adapt it to an English-speaking country, you will have to do some research on what they usually use for names of such institutions.



No, you cannot use Higher School in English to refer to a University of any kind. You can say X University is a higher education institution, but you cannot really call it a higher school -- perhaps just a school in certain contexts.


----------



## Thomas1

I know that you usually don't use 'higher school' in English-speaking countries in this context, but that was not the point and I think you're being too absolute, Liliana. 'Higher school' in the following name:British Higher School of Art and Design
www.herts.ac.uk/about-us/partners-and-friends/international-partners/franchises/british-higher-school-of-art-and-design.cfm​ could be translated with the wording 'szkoła wyższa' into Polish. Is the name of the school and its location a coincidence? I'm not so sure. 

Anyway, I think Ben Jamin is right here.

I'd like to  go back to the original question, here is something that may be useful:
Economical and Technical College in Legionowo (Wyższa Szkoła Ekonomiczno-Techniczna w Legionowie)
Source


----------



## LilianaB

I am not sure. I don't know all schools in England but most higher education institutions are called Universities in England. There something called "Higher School" in India --a 12 grade school -- like an elementary school and high school together.  

This particular school you mentioned is in Moscow, and may even be a word for word translation from Russian.


----------



## Thomas1

LilianaB said:


> [...]This particular school you mentioned is in Moscow, and may even be a word for word translation from Russian.


That's exactly my train of thought, but still the British University accepted it. It's not to say that this name is universally used in GB, of course. Anyway, since the offical translation is different, it's not important now.


----------



## Szkot

Thomas1 said:


> I'd like to  go back to the original question, here is something that may be useful:
> Economical and Technical College in Legionowo (Wyższa Szkoła Ekonomiczno-Techniczna w Legionowie)
> Source



I would go for Legionowo College of Economics and Technology.   I am a bit doubtful about 'Economics' actually, probably 'Business' would be better.  Definitely not 'economical' .


----------



## Thomas1

Hello, Szkot,

That was actually my doubt too, and I even edited my post to mention that, but I started looking...
I read a thread on 'economical' vs. 'economic' in the English only forum and the conclusion was that they are not the same; 'economical' isn't used to mean 'related to economics'. However, the dictionary of English at wordreference.com gives the following in one of the definitions for 'economical'a variant of economiceconomiceconomiceconomic
www.wordreference.com/definition/economical
​
If we follow the hyperlink, we find:*economic* /ˌiːkəˈnɒmɪk  ˌɛkə-/  adj ​

of or relating to an economy, economics, or finance​ 
www.wordreference.com/definition/economic#u75f6930532ec808d.5cf7dcf6.12a144164a8.5936
​I got myself confused and thought my doubts were groundless. So your post is prompting me that maybe I wasn't that far off the mark. Are there any contexts in which 'economical' can be used to mean 'relating to an economy, economics'?


----------



## LilianaB

Is college a higher education institution in Great Britain, offering four year degrees? I always thought it was more like an associate degree school (equivalent to US associate degree -- not really a school offering a Bachelor's Degree or Master's). In the US you can do your PhD at a college, but not in England, I think. It is either more like a post secondary school, sometimes not even offering degrees or the building itself -- a part of a university.


----------



## Szkot

Thomas1 said:


> Are there any contexts in which 'economical' can be used to mean 'relating to an economy, economics'?



I don't think so; it may be a historical (but not historic ) usage, and so it appears in some dictionaries.    I notice a number of shorter dictionaries only give the usual meaning - good value, low cost etc.

http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/economical

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/economical


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree. It cannot be _economic_ in this context -- either _business_ or _of economics_.


----------

